# What is this called.....



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

can't remember to save my life. It's a dresser style male adapter used on soft copper service lines. It had a clamp that went around it that was tightened down with a screw.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> can't remember to save my life. It's a dresser style male adapter used on soft copper service lines. It had a clamp that went around it that was tightened down with a screw.


I call them pack joint fittings. They make them for PVC as well. Ford says they don't hold any better than their other products but I can't seem to use another kind.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ford?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

never mind...that's what I was looking for. many thanks.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Ford and Mueller are the big two that make fitting like this as far as I know.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've always called them water service fittings.

A.Y. McDonald is the most common brand around here.

http://www.aymcdonald.com/en-US/water-service.html


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mueller is by far your best choice

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Mueller or Cambridge Brass here.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Ford or Legend here.


----------

